# Another Gumtree Freebie



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Free Pet | Neasden | Gumtree

I give up. I truly do.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

Calvine said:


> Free Pet | Neasden | Gumtree
> 
> I give up. I truly do.


WELL.

Short and 'sweet' - at least he's not an 'it'.  
poor baby.


----------



## Xanthia (Jul 6, 2013)

That poor kid looks sad to be losing his friend


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Some people are so awful


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sounds as if he is being thrown out,,by the wording,poor thing


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Is that it...... with all his stuff.
well from that we can tell its a male, photo gives a clue of colour and possible age.

Truely awful, poor thing.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

i worry so much when i see them 
and some of them break my heart
there was once an 11 year old free because wouldn't get on with a new kitten 
maybe one day it will end 
maybe....


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Its obviously grown out of its cute kitten phase and now they want rid. 

I actually prefer watching the kittens growning up and seeing the beautiful cat personality coming through


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

GingerJasper said:


> Its obviously grown out of its cute kitten phase and now they want rid.
> 
> I actually prefer watching the kittens growning up and seeing the beautiful cat personality coming through


I totally agree xx

Nala was a gorgeous cute kitten but a very beautiful loving cat xx


----------



## TIGGS1 (Oct 7, 2011)

how would that person like being given away ? it makes me  when people treat animals like nothing so sad tiggsx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Too angry for words!!!!


----------



## Marycat (Jul 29, 2013)

I have a word for people like this that I can't say because I would be in mega trouble. It begins with W and ends with S. They are heartless. I hope they know what it is like not to be wanted one day


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh my god  :cursing:


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

They are also selling a couple of budgies too...maybe they are going on holiday? It happens a lot on Gumtree. In fact, the reason I posted it, the_ original _ad said could someone take him, they wanted to take him to the RSPCA but they lived too far away. 'All his stuff' was an afterthought, think maybe someone put them right about taking him to the RSPCA.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> i worry so much when i see them
> and some of them break my heart
> there was once an 11 year old free because wouldn't get on with a new kitten
> maybe one day it will end
> maybe....


I've seen a few like that before but look at this one I found the other day, has to be the most unbelievable yet

Tumbles! Free to very good home! 
Erdington, Birmingham

She's very loving, 4 years old, calm. Litter tray trained, I have a baby and she doesn't bother with him. *Reason for sale she tried to eat my canary, and I adore my canary. *Has litter tray, litter, food, food bowl, toys, broken scratch post, no collar! No cat box and can't deliver unfortunately. But you'll only need the box as she has everything else pretty new.
__________________


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Canary..... well thats a new excuse ive never heard before, and a broken scratchpost, what use is that, (or did i read that wrong).


----------

